# Dan Dixon's Universe Sandbox - A useful tool for SF writers?



## Oskari (Aug 2, 2011)

G'day Guys,

I've just discovered Universe Sandbox. It looks impressive, especially as I'm still coming off a high having watched Cox's Wonders of the Universe.

Anyway, do you think games/simulators of this type can be of real benefit to writers of science fiction?

Note: I've yet to play the game, but the videos look amazing.


----------

